# Will my Royal Frost Birch make it?



## animefangz (Jun 23, 2013)

My uncle thought it would be a good idea to borrow our trailer and while pulling out to F up the bottom of a tree I've been taking care of...here are the images
View attachment 301512

View attachment 301513

View attachment 301514

View attachment 301515


Do you think it will survive because it is young? Or is there too much damage? (The bark is stripped 360 around the trunk)


----------



## Zale (Jun 23, 2013)

Time will tell but don't get your hopes up. The vascular system has been severely impacted.


----------



## Guran (Jun 23, 2013)

The Birch bark is obviously removed. If the phloem is removed also, the tree will probably die. But as Zale pointed out, only time will tell...


----------



## ray benson (Jun 23, 2013)

Found this bit of info - 
If the tree bark damage is greater than 50%, the life of the tree is at risk. You should call a tree care professional to help you with repairing the damage.
If the tree is damaged around 100% of the tree, this is called girdling. It is very difficult to save a tree with this much damage and the tree will most likely die. A tree care professional may try a method called repair grafting to bridge the gap in the bark and allow the tree to live long enough to repair itself.


----------



## animefangz (Jun 23, 2013)

Is there anything I could do to help it...maybe a salve or something? I know there probably isn't a whole lot-if anything-I could do...I just want to know if there is anything I can do to increase its chances of survival.


----------



## Guran (Jun 25, 2013)

Bridge grafting would probably be the only possibility. Here's how you do it:
bridge grafting apple trees in Washington State - YouTube


----------



## animefangz (Jun 26, 2013)

Guran said:


> Bridge grafting would probably be the only possibility. Here's how you do it:
> bridge grafting apple trees in Washington State - YouTube



Where do I get the suckers from? Do I have to use the same branches as the birch tree I have? (There aren't any others around...so could I use the branches it grew from this year?) Last but not least, do I have to nail it? It's fairly young and idk if the nail would go straight through. Also, do they have to be special nails, or will any nails do. (He said grafting nails and idk if that's a thing, or if he just called them that because that's what he was going to use it for.)


----------



## Guran (Jun 27, 2013)

Don't know if there are any specail nails for grafting, but I guess you will be OK with standard nail. Just make sure they are thin so you dont split the scions (suckers).
Here's some additional info that could be useful:
Repair Grafting - Bridge Grafting
Göran.


----------



## Ed Roland (Jun 29, 2013)

Very young tree with obvious vigor. Ensure optimum cultural practices and watch it overgrow the defect. I would expose the root flare and remove debris from around the wound to aid closure. 

Trees Are Good


----------

